# Carte Wifi ou antenne défectueuse sur MacBook



## azilis (24 Août 2009)

Hello world !

J'ai un MacBook Core Duo (1.83) datant d'août 2006. Depuis un certain temps (plus d'un an), j'ai de gros problèmes avec le Wifi : 
*
Symptômes : *

* Déconnexions très fréquentes
* Ne capte pas tous les réseaux alentours
* Selon ma borne Wifi (Linksys WRT54GL, même à 30cm de celle ci, le signal dépasse rarement 20-30%, alors que mon iPhone et mon portable HP sont à + de 70%)
* Le MacBook, aux environs de la carte Wifi (sur la gauche du portable) est brulant
* Après un certain temps, impossible de joindre ou de voir les réseaux alentours
* Je pense avoir des erreurs dans les logs (genre "impossible to start Airport", mais je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main pour confirmer)
* "Connection timeout" quand j'essaye de joindre un réseau..
* Le Wifi marche de temps en temps, pour une durée totalement variable (de 15 secondes à plusieurs heures

*
Ce que j'ai essayé : *

* Mise-à-jour du système (de Tiger, à la dernière version de Leopard 10.5.8)
* Reset PRAM en maintenant le bouton POWER longtemps
* Démonter le MacBook grâce à iFixIt, pour voir si la carte WiFi était bien enfichée et si l'antenne était bien connectée.
* Testé sur plusieurs bornes WiFi sans succès


Ce problème m'handicape beaucoup, je me retrouve avec un MacBook qui est aussi mobile qu'un iMac  (Je dois toujours avoir un RJ45 sous la main pour me connecter)

J'ai cherché pas mal de fois sur internet, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de satisfaisant.

Je pense donc que le problème vient soit de la carte WiFi soit de l'antenne, malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment vérifier.

Si le problème vient de la carte WiFi, puis-je la remplacer avec celle de mon HP (qui est une Broadcom)

Merci à tous


----------



## azilis (29 Août 2009)

J'ai cherché sur pas mal de forums anglophones ... Beaucoup de personnes semblent avoir le problème du "Connection Timeout", mais, aucune solution "miracle" n'est fournie.

J'ai dans mon portable HP, une carte WiFi _Broadcom bcm94312 mcg_, y a-t-il un espoir de la voir fonctionner sur mon valheureux MacBook ? 

@++


----------



## azilis (29 Août 2009)

Bon, je suis damné, c'est définitif ^^ 

J'ai démonté mon MacBook, et ai installé la carte Broadcom de mon HP : pas trouvé comment l'installer sous MacOS (no AirPort card Detected) ... 

J'ai donc fait l'inverse : monter la carte Airport du Mac dans le HP : HP n'accepte pas cette carte la, et donc refuse de booter. Super.

Une piste pour m'aider ? 
Merci


----------



## Cybry (30 Août 2009)

Ca ne va sans doute pas être ce que tu cherches, mais en dernier recours tu peux acheter une petite clé usb WIFI (il y en a sur macway autour de 30...), du moment qu'elle soit livrée avec les drivers macosX.
Au moins ça réglera tes soucis, et tu retrouveras une connexion stable. Inconvénient, avoir un petit dongle qui dépasse sur le côté du macbook, mais bon...


----------



## azilis (30 Août 2009)

Thanks pour l'idée, maintenant, je vais sans doute passer pour le gros lourd de service, mais j'aimerais garder ça comme l'_ultime solution de backup de la dernière chance_ 

J'ai tenté un nouveau truc : Déplacer le fichier /System/Library/Extensions/AppleAirport.kext  en dehors du dossier et rebooter, mais rien de plus non plus ... 

Est-ce que ca pourrait-être l'antenne ?


----------



## sarky9 (23 Février 2010)

Pour répondre a ta quéstion c'est éfféctivement l'antenne de la carte wifi plus éxactement la carte wifiqui est défféctueuse car je me suis connécter en ethernet pour faire des mise a jour j'ai eu 2 mise a jour de la carte airport extreme mais rien ne fonctionnait j'ai fait toute les manip et les mise a jour possible mais rien a faire j'ai donc été chez un revendeur agrér apple et il m'ont dit que c'était la carte wifi qui a force de l'utilisation s'usait (c'est la premiere fois que j'entend qu'une carte wifi s'use). Le vendeur a testé il s'est connécté sur leur réseau mais airport affichait 2 malheureuse bar  sur l'icône de la barre des taches nous étions pourtant a 2 mètre a peine de la borne. Rentré chez moi j'ai fait le test je me suis mis a coté de la borne et je n'est eu que 5 bar et encore ça variait entre 6 et 4 bar et le chargement d'une page était très lent.
j'ai donc trouvé la solution prendre un dongle wifi usb pour se connecter a internet (dongle wifi sagem le dongle inventel ne fonctionne pas) je vais tester je vous tien au courant


----------



## CoMaxime (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec mon Macbook, perte du signal wifi dès quelques mètres de distance.
Je m'intéresse donc à utiliser une clé wifi usb, et me demandait si ça fonctionnait bien sur mac et réglait le problème (sarky9, as-tu réussi ?). Avez-vous certains modèles à recommander ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## mavicade (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le problème sur mon MacBook , carte WiFi HS, en fait elle fonctionnait à froid et s'arrêtait de fonctionner au bout d'un moment, c'était un model Atheros AR5BXB6. Je l'ai commandé sur ebay pour une quinzaine d'euros et remplacé. Depuis cela fonctionne sans problème.

J'avais testée la carte WiFi d'un PC portable HP, cela fonctionnait également.


----------



## albdrik (30 Septembre 2010)

Salut,
J'ai moi aussi un problème de carte airport "non installée", problème apparu après réinstallation de l'OS (10.4.6). Je ne comprends pas ce qui a pu provoqué la panne.. et si c'est d'origine logicielle ou matérielle.. :hein:
Bref, je vais tenter de changer la carte avec ifixit. Mais savez-vous quel type de carte je peux me procurer, quelles sont les compatibilités?
Par exemple j'ai un vieux Ibook.. je pourrais récupérer la carte airport pour mon macbook??
Je préfère savoir avant de me lancer dans la chirurgie..
MErci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------

Bon, j'ai poussé mon investigation plus loin et j'ai trouvé le type de carte qu'il me faut...
Bien sûr non compatible avec le ibook..

thx


----------



## Jacques L (19 Février 2013)

Hello à tous, il semblerait que j'ai le même problème http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/reseau-wifi-256642.html#post12485253 je me suis greffé sur la discussion au #6 depuis avez vous résolu le problème et comment?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jacques L (27 Février 2013)

Suite au post du dessus, je recherche une carte airport qui conviendrait au petit 13" décrit dans ma signature. Comme il ne captait quasiment pas le wifi j'ai pensé que ça venait d'une incompatibilité avec la Bbox, alors j'ai acheté un boitier  airport extrem et le résultat est fulgurant pour le 17" vitesse de  transmission triplée, voire quadruplée  par contre pour le 13", c'est pire qu'avant, airport à peine détecté







j'ai décidé de repartir à zéro, j'ai donc effacé le DD et réinstallé SL  et seulement SL, j'ai fais toute les mises à jour et réparé les autorisations et maintenant je ne me connecte plus du tout sur airport  extrem, il n'est même pas visible sur les points d'accès à ma portée   j'ai fais les MàJ avec la Bbox. 

voilà ce que j'ai dans les spécifications :






Le fil commencé plus haut m'a convaincu que le problème venait de la carte wifi installée sur le MB, mais j'ai des difficultés à trouver cette fameuse carte, un vendeur sur ebay me dit qu'il faut que je démonte l'ordi pour vérifier  la référence exacte (c'est pas idiot, mais je préférerais éviter,  d'autant que cette fameuse carte d'origine ne m'a pas l'air d'être très  performante) et un autre en Chine qui en propose des dizaines de sorte me dit que ses cartes ne conviennent pas,  j'en ai trouvé un 3e qui affirme lui que sa carte fonctionne avec tous les  macbook blancs 

Dans les spécifications du Mac j'ai Airport extrem (DX 168C, 0X86) Atheros 5424 - 2.1.14.6  mais pas de référence de carte, alors que les vendeurs en veulent une  de référence. Sur le site Apple, je n'ai pas trouvé ce renseignement,  ils n'ont pas l'air de trop s'occuper de Macs un peu âgés, quelqu'un  aurait une idée de l'endroit où je pourrais trouver un tableau qui  dirait tout ça?

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (10 Mars 2013)

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé la carte wifi qui va bien, je l'ai installée dans  la foulée, la manip est juste un peu minutieuse mais rien de difficile  et ça marche super bien, donc c'était bien un problème physique  apparemment assez courant sur cette génération de MacBook 

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé sur ce coup


----------

